# R34 Carbon Steering Wheel - identification and value?



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

The item can be seen here http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/346009-bayside-blue-r34-gtr-v-spec-ii-low-mileage.html

Until it comes off I can't seem to identify its make. The closest I can find is a manufacturer who makes them for BMWs.

Need to sell it really but might keep the airbag centre which I believe is OEM


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its made by a company in Japan.

they do quite a few options for other cars not just R34s


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

matty32 said:


> its made by a company in Japan.
> 
> they do quite a few options for other cars not just R34s


How much are they?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

around £600


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

*That looks like a Mines steering?*

Still very expensive though.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its not by Mines


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

*Robson!??*

Or I could keep guessing lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

keep guessing if you want.

not my issue.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

matty32 said:


> keep guessing if you want.
> 
> not my issue.


KING - I'm sure there is a way to identify the steering wheel without being a total battywipe


----------



## mrsamo (Jul 4, 2010)

GTRSTILL said:


> The item can be seen here http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/346009-bayside-blue-r34-gtr-v-spec-ii-low-mileage.html
> 
> Until it comes off I can't seem to identify its make. The closest I can find is a manufacturer who makes them for BMWs.
> 
> Need to sell it really but might keep the airbag centre which I believe is OEM


Check out JASTEC DESIGN, they make several custom wheels for various cars like Silvia and R34, and it looks like one of theirs.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I reckon that's it!!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Rank eh


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

mrsamo said:


> Check out JASTEC DESIGN, they make several custom wheels for various cars like Silvia and R34, and it looks like one of theirs.


Correct!

Pme your address il pop an item from Nismo in the post.

you win the prize


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Class A C**T

Right there


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Auctions are ending... Don't miss anything


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Your auction mate :chuckle:


----------



## mrsamo (Jul 4, 2010)

GTRSTILL said:


> Rank eh


There are other versions but these are close enough.

Glad to help


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Cheer mate. It's coming off and the nardi is going on.

Once I collect the car I will figure out a price but already have one person on first refusal


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Think I am going to order the Carbon Nardi one as well actually. Once the hub is on I am thinking changing is easier


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

What's wrong with it? I like it.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Designed to fit very comfortably for someone with tiny hands.


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

ah, That may be me out mate if thats the case, I dont have small hands!!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Can you see the curved part? Sculpted like its meant for thumbs... Just don't feel right, not for me anyway.

My first r32 had a Nardi wheel and I loved it


----------

